# Via Rail Offering 50% Discount, again



## rrdude (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks like Via is trying to fill seats again........

VIA on Sale for 50%.....


----------



## Anderson (Jun 17, 2011)

*winces and doesn't want to ask*

Does this cover The Canadian?

Edit: And yes, I do think they are desperate:

http://www.viarail.ca/en/deals/vancouver-toronto

At those prices, I am _sorely_ tempted to do some sort of scramble.


----------



## TN Tin Man (Jun 18, 2011)

I've been watching the Express Deals since March to see what is available for the Canadian and how far in advance the fairs are posted.

One problem with the current 50% sale is that VIA stopped offering the Express Deals. A VAN - TOR cabin for one in July was $500 and change as an Express Deal. Now they are over $1000 on the 50% sale.

I guess I have to hope no sale pops up during the time frame I'm planning my Canadian trip.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 18, 2011)

WY Tin Man said:


> One problem with the current 50% sale is that VIA stopped offering the Express Deals. A VAN - TOR cabin for one in July was $500 and change as an Express Deal. Now they are over $1000 on the 50% sale.


A little ironic that they scuttle the best deals of all during the "big sale" isn't it?

Here's a listing of the various ticket rates I've seen on the VIA Canadian in recent queries.

$2300 - Vancouver to Toronto - Sleeper Cabin for One Standard Rate

$1200 - Vancouver to Toronto - Sleeper Cabin for One 50% Off Sale Rate

$0575 - Vancouver to Toronto - Sleeper Cabin for One 75% Off Express Deal

The benefit of the 50% off sale is that you can pick from a lot more days to ride and in the case of sleepers you can still get your money back (minus $100 fee) if you have to cancel ahead of time. The Express deals are much cheaper than any other rate but are only available for very specific dates and cannot be refunded under any circumstances. However, there is virtually no reason to ever pay the standard rate. Even if you have to change plans and repurchase an Express Deal ticket _three times_ you're *still* saving substantial money over one standard rate purchase.


----------



## train person (Jun 18, 2011)

Anderson said:


> *winces and doesn't want to ask*
> 
> Does this cover The Canadian?
> 
> ...


Go and do it, sell your granny and cat into slavery, go rob and a bank, but go and have a trip on The Canadian.....

Went Vancouver to Toronto in May, quite outstanding.


----------

